# Moving Aug 2015 to Abu Dhabi



## Orchid29 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello expats!

Relocating to the sunny shores in August. Have recently accepted a school place at Brighton College. Will appreciate if anyone out there who would kindly tell me where to start to looking for areas to live in. Particularly areas close to school as don't want the little one to commute for long.

Hoping for some parents who have kids already at Brighton College reading this!

Any info from anyone would be really appreciated!

Thanks x


----------



## djarrett (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, Brighton is right next to a villa development called Bloom Gardens, but they're quite pricey. Reem Island is about 10-15 minutes drive and generally good; going the other way (ie towards Dubai and off the main island) you might look at Khalifa City A, Raha Gardens and Raha Beach / Al Zeina, all 15-25 mins away and progressively more expensive. There's a friends of Brighton facebook page which I'm not allowed to post here in full (!) but search facebook for "OSRA.BCAD" and try asking there! DJ /snip/


----------



## rholbrook (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All, I am moving to Abu Dhabi on the 14th Aug. I shall be working at ATHS Abu Dhabi in MBZ City. I have to find my own accommodation and wondered if anyone could provide any advice on areas to look at that are nice and within a reasonable commuting distance? Thank you, RH


----------

